# On This Week's Show, 2020



## Kenbo

After receiving some feedback that the original "On This Week's Show" was getting a little graphic intensive and causing some folk's computers to bog down, I am starting a new thread with the newest shows starting in 2020. I hope you enjoy the posts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>



Grounding the air system needs to be done on metal lines too, not just the plastic ones. My brother has several grounding points on his system. Going back to the house ground is good, however air is a poor conductor and can harness a charge, resulting in many possible shocks between the unit used and the final grounding point. He has each machine grounded, separate from the electric feed. Plastic dust line is grounded at each machine, to limit back charge to the user. Shop humidity is also key. Anything below 15% is just asking for it. I'm sure there is literature on the best humidity levels, just know with his shop, 15 is bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>



Good job Ken. I'm glad you took the time to do this alternative show about your wood stove.

My family has had poor luck with the eco-fans. I wonder if stove temperature has been an issue. No one in the family has had more than 2 seasons with one of those fans. The company has been good, rebuilding or replacing as warranted.

Our fire squad usually deals with a dozen or more chimney fires each year. Cleaning could have prevented most of them. Damper control is a big deal. Too often stoves are dampered down too far, allowing cooling of the chimney, condensation and creosote, and sometimes tar.

I was called (non-emergency call) to assist an 80 year old man who was having issues cleaning a chimney for a 76 year old lady friend. She had an 8" x 8" square flue with a round hole that tapered from the chimney top to a 2" diameter hole in 18" of drop. It was like looking down a funnel. I chiseled the edges and pulled a 5', 20+ pound chunk of tar out of the chimney. After an hour, I finally broke a hole all the way down. I was only able to chase a 6" round brush. It was truly a hazard even after I was done. She also did not use a chimney cap.

She bought "seasoned" wood, that she failed to cover properly. So the wood was high moisture to start. She'd damper down, to allow just enough heat to have running water in the house, 40 -50 degrees house temps. Very sad. She'd leave her garage door open to allow the cold to keep frozen foods froze or just cold, lying on cardboard on the floor, to avoid running the chest freezer in the winter. This was just so frustrating to see. A little education could have helped so much. She made it two more years and pasted last spring.

Chimney caps are great but can have issues. Spend the money on a stainless steel cap. You will save over the life span of the cap a few fold. Clean the cap each chimney cleaning. Easy way is to pack it with newspaper and cardboard, place it in a cardboard box and drop it in a 55 gallon burn barrel (or outdoor fire ring) . Burn the box (from the bottom is best). After about an hour, use a stove poker to remove the cap and carefully observe for heat. A meat thermometer works great. I usually have the cap being cleaned while I am cleaning the soot from the chimney clean-out. By the time the soot is emptied, stove pipes cleaned and back in place the cap is cooled off. The set screws, run them in so they don't fall out when in the barrel, or pocket them to be cleaned separately (butane torch).
A common steel cap will fail after a few cleanings, often just 2-3 years while a SS cap can last 5-10 years. The cardboard burns hot enough to clean, cool enough to not warp or pop spot welds. If you have an oil unit sharing the chimney, the sulfuric content will shorten cap lives greatly.

One cap down side, if the chimney is not routinely cleaned, creosote and even tar can build up on the cap. At some point, the layering will run and eventually drip. The dripping can run down the outside of the chimney, or fall on the roof allowing a fuel load build up. If a chimney fire happens, the cap becomes a deflection shield for flames, onto the roof. The built up layers on the cap melt and ignite, and are deflected onto the roof and surroundings.

If you are by the stove, the sucking dampers create a freight train sound in combination with the chimney fire. You hear that, close your dampers, call for help as in anyone in the house, get a 3-5 gallon bucket of water started. If you have help, have them get everyone to the safe room prepared to evacuate and call 911 / emergency agency. While they are doing so, go outside and see if your cap is in place and fire deflecting. If so, tell the person on the phone to relay that information. Throw the water from the bucket into the stove quickly and quickly shut the door. This buys little time. There are many choices. Go back outside and grab a hose to wet your roof. I had a frost-free hose bib placed just several feet from the chimney. Another sad reason to assure you drained your hose in prep for winter, in case you have to use it.

If you have time and help, moving vehicles out of the way (driveway) of responders is nice (before they are there), letting neighbors know so they can help you or defend their homes and so forth. There are hundreds of things and ways to respond, what I mentioned are just possibilities and not necessarily deemed right by some authorities. Just like practicing fire escapes, you should practice for chimney fires. Having a SS flue liner is a very big positive move from the start.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> Good job Ken. I'm glad you took the time to do this alternative show about your wood stove.
> 
> My family has had poor luck with the eco-fans. I wonder if stove temperature has been an issue. No one in the family has had more than 2 seasons with one of those fans. The company has been good, rebuilding or replacing as warranted.
> 
> Our fire squad usually deals with a dozen or more chimney fires each year. Cleaning could have prevented most of them. Damper control is a big deal. Too often stoves are dampered down too far, allowing cooling of the chimney, condensation and creosote, and sometimes tar.
> 
> I was called (non-emergency call) to assist an 80 year old man who was having issues cleaning a chimney for a 76 year old lady friend. She had an 8" x 8" square flue with a round hole that tapered from the chimney top to a 2" diameter hole in 18" of drop. It was like looking down a funnel. I chiseled the edges and pulled a 5', 20+ pound chunk of tar out of the chimney. After an hour, I finally broke a hole all the way down. I was only able to chase a 6" round brush. It was truly a hazard even after I was done. She also did not use a chimney cap.
> 
> She bought "seasoned" wood, that she failed to cover properly. So the wood was high moisture to start. She'd damper down, to allow just enough heat to have running water in the house, 40 -50 degrees house temps. Very sad. She'd leave her garage door open to allow the cold to keep frozen foods froze or just cold, lying on cardboard on the floor, to avoid running the chest freezer in the winter. This was just so frustrating to see. A little education could have helped so much. She made it two more years and pasted last spring.
> 
> Chimney caps are great but can have issues. Spend the money on a stainless steel cap. You will save over the life span of the cap a few fold. Clean the cap each chimney cleaning. Easy way is to pack it with newspaper and cardboard, place it in a cardboard box and drop it in a 55 gallon burn barrel (or outdoor fire ring) . Burn the box (from the bottom is best). After about an hour, use a stove poker to remove the cap and carefully observe for heat. A meat thermometer works great. I usually have the cap being cleaned while I am cleaning the soot from the chimney clean-out. By the time the soot is emptied, stove pipes cleaned and back in place the cap is cooled off. The set screws, run them in so they don't fall out when in the barrel, or pocket them to be cleaned separately (butane torch).
> A common steel cap will fail after a few cleanings, often just 2-3 years while a SS cap can last 5-10 years. The cardboard burns hot enough to clean, cool enough to not warp or pop spot welds. If you have an oil unit sharing the chimney, the sulfuric content will shorten cap lives greatly.
> 
> One cap down side, if the chimney is not routinely cleaned, creosote and even tar can build up on the cap. At some point, the layering will run and eventually drip. The dripping can run down the outside of the chimney, or fall on the roof allowing a fuel load build up. If a chimney fire happens, the cap becomes a deflection shield for flames, onto the roof. The built up layers on the cap melt and ignite, and are deflected onto the roof and surroundings.
> 
> If you are by the stove, the sucking dampers create a freight train sound in combination with the chimney fire. You hear that, close your dampers, call for help as in anyone in the house, get a 3-5 gallon bucket of water started. If you have help, have them get everyone to the safe room prepared to evacuate and call 911 / emergency agency. While they are doing so, go outside and see if your cap is in place and fire deflecting. If so, tell the person on the phone to relay that information. Through the water from the bucket into the stove quickly and quickly shut the door. This buys little time. There are many choices. Go back outside and grab a hose to wet your roof. I had a frost-free hose bib placed just several feet from the chimney. Another sad reason to assure you drained your hose in prep for winter, in case you have to use it.
> 
> If you have time and help, moving vehicles out of the way (driveway) of responders is nice (before they are there), letting neighbors know so they can help you or defend their homes and so forth. There are hundreds of things and ways to respond, what I mentioned are just possibilities and not necessarily deemed right by some authorities. Just like practicing fire escapes, you should practice for chimney fires. Having a SS flue liner is a very big positive move from the start.





Very nicely written and thorough. Thanks for chiming in on the subject.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Ken, how did you chuck that thing up? I know you said it's a collet chuck but apparently I'm not thinking of the same thing. Can you show the setup?


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Ken, how did you chuck that thing up? I know you said it's a collet chuck but apparently I'm not thinking of the same thing. Can you show the setup?




I drill a forstner bit hole in the bottom of the casting. I then choose an expanding collet, that is the same dimension as the hole that I drilled. I use an expanding collet set like this.



 


I then insert the other end of the expanding collet into my collet chuck like this one.



 


The collet chuck is installed on the head stock and away you go. If this doesn't make sense, I will gladly post some pictures after my shop visit this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> I drill a forstner bit hole in the bottom of the casting. I then choose an expanding collet, that is the same dimension as the hole that I drilled. I use an expanding collet set like this.
> 
> View attachment 180999
> 
> 
> I then insert the other end of the expanding collet into my collet chuck like this one.
> 
> View attachment 181000
> 
> 
> The collet chuck is installed on the head stock and away you go. If this doesn't make sense, I will gladly post some pictures after my shop visit this weekend.



Okay, now I get it. I have an expanding collet chuck but it looks different from yours, mine is a one piece, that's what threw me off. Thanks Ken!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, how durable is the resin? What uses will you be using that side for? other than looking pretty. 
Very cool looking man. Nice job.


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Ken, how durable is the resin? What uses will you be using that side for? other than looking pretty.
> Very cool looking man. Nice job.



The resin can take a pretty good beating but I use it for lighter things. Tapping a glue-up in place, or tapping together a dovetail joint. Closing a paint can. Testing my reflexes or as a gentle sleeping aid. Bottom line here is that I wouldn't be hammering any nails in with it, but any job that you can do with a small rubber mallet or dead blow, you can do with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Ken, how are y'all doing with Covid-19 up there?


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Ken, how are y'all doing with Covid-19 up there?



It's hitting pretty hard in the city where I live and the place is pretty much a ghost town. Because of what I do for a living, my job continues to move forward and I am being as careful as I can. Staying away from everyone, limiting in person meetings, and staying at home when I am not working. Kills me not to see my granddaughter but I would feel absolutely horrible if she got sick because of me. Hopefully, you guys are all staying safe as well. Coping as best we can Tony. Thanks for asking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


>



Absolutely awesome Kenbo!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Great episode Ken! I enjoyed watching it and remembering you doing most of those builds. I either missed the Conestoga Wagon or have forgotten it, need to go back and look at that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Great episode Ken! I enjoyed watching it and remembering you doing most of those builds. I either missed the Conestoga Wagon or have forgotten it, need to go back and look at that one.



Well lucky for you Tony, next Tuesday is part two of the model episode. I hope you enjoy that one too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Wildthings

Watched it last night!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Watched it last night!



I started it last night too but got sleepy....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> I started it last night too but got sleepy....




Was the show THAT boring?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> Was the show THAT boring?



I knew that's what you would think! Of course not, I'm just old.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


>


Quote from this video when Ken compares his mug profile to the completed scroll portrait... "Goofy looking face but great likeness" I actually LOL at that one! click for it

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> Quote from this video when Ken compares his mug profile to the completed scroll portrait... "Goofy looking face but great likeness" I actually LOL at that one! click for it
> 
> View attachment 187671



Ken, you look good as a black man too. (reference to black and white picture upper right)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Tony

Great video Ken! Our zoo here did the drive through thing as well, Nikki and I went and had our kid on a video call since there is 3000 miles between us. This was the first and probably last time in the zoo's 106 year history you could drive through it. Pretty cool experience, and like you said, a way to help them keep the lights on and take care of the animals. Thanks for sharing your experience!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

On this weeks show CUTTING BOARDS!! not me but KENBO!


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> On this weeks show CUTTING BOARDS!! not me but KENBO!



I got that YouTube notification earlier too, haven't watched it yet but need to!


----------



## Wildthings

I'm taking notes!! but gonna need more wood!!


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> I'm taking notes!! but gonna need more wood!!


Come to think of it I better see his finished product first before ordering any!!


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> On this weeks show CUTTING BOARDS!! not me but KENBO!




Well this is a first. I've never had someone post this week's show for me. LOL. It's like I have staff now. ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> Well this is a first. I've never had someone post this week's show for me. LOL. It's like I have staff now. ha ha ha ha ha ha.



I think the word you're looking for is Fanboy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

I like staff. Where's my paycheck?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> I like staff. Where's my paycheck?



You've done such a great job, I will pay you double what I paid you last week. Thanks for your help.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> On this weeks show CUTTING BOARDS!! not me but KENBO!


@Kenbo 
Ken, thanks for all of these great lessons. You have inspired (nudged maybe) me to give this project a try. However, my brain does not think very well in 3D. So if, for example, using stock that is 1/2" vs the 3/4" for the walnut and cherry and the maple then being 1/4", must you adjust the slab rip cuts from 3/4" to 1/2" as well? In other words, do the strips have to be the same width as the center material of the slabs? If they are not do you get rectangles instead of squares?


----------



## Kenbo

Tom Smart said:


> @Kenbo
> Ken, thanks for all of these great lessons. You have inspired (nudged maybe) me to give this project a try. However, my brain does not think very well in 3D. So if, for example, using stock that is 1/2" vs the 3/4" for the walnut and cherry and the maple then being 1/4", must you adjust the slab rip cuts from 3/4" to 1/2" as well? In other words, do the strips have to be the same width as the center material of the slabs? If they are not do you get rectangles instead of squares?


There are several rip cuts that need to be done during this process. I'm not 100% sure I know which ones you are asking about. Could you somehow rephrase the question? I think my brain isn't working today.


----------



## Tom Smart

Sure, do the 30 degree strips cut from the glued up panels need to be as wide as the walnut and cherry is thick? Your walnut and cherry is 3/4” before gluing the maple to each side. The 30 degree strips are 3/4”. If the walnut and cherry was 1/2” do the 30 degree strips have to be 1/2 inch wide?

Does that make sense?


----------



## Kenbo

Tom Smart said:


> Sure, do the 30 degree strips cut from the glued up panels need to be as wide as the walnut and cherry is thick? Your walnut and cherry is 3/4” before gluing the maple to each side. The 30 degree strips are 3/4”. If the walnut and cherry was 1/2” do the 30 degree strips have to be 1/2 inch wide?
> 
> Does that make sense?


Okay, I understand what you are talking about now. Yes, the thickness of the 30 degree strips have to be the same dimension as the thickness of the core (or in this case the walnut and the cherry). If they are cut at any other dimension, they wont glue together in the proper pattern. So after you glue the initial glue up of maple/walnut/maple and maple/cherry/maple, and you have jointed and cut a 30 degree bevel on one edge, you will then cut your 30 degree strips the same dimension as you middle stock. In other words, if your walnut is 1/2" and your cherry is 1/2", then your 30 degree strips have to be 1/2" thick. I think I just repeated myself but I hope you understand what I am saying now that I understand what you are asking. Gawd I need another coffee. LOL.


----------



## Tom Smart

Thanks, Ken, that's exactly what I was asking. 
The only walnut piece I had was less than 3/4" thick and I didn't have another contrasting wood to substitute. Before cutting down all of the other pieces I wanted to make sure I understood the relationships. I finally decided to bite the bullet and go to Woodcraft for another 3/4" piece. All they had was paduk. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Kenbo

Tom Smart said:


> Thanks, Ken, that's exactly what I was asking.
> The only walnut piece I had was less than 3/4" thick and I didn't have another contrasting wood to substitute. Before cutting down all of the other pieces I wanted to make sure I understood the relationships. I finally decided to bite the bullet and go to Woodcraft for another 3/4" piece. All they had was paduk. We'll see what happens.


Good luck Tom. Please be sure to post your finished board when you are done. I'd love to see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Before Ken posted this answer I drew it out in Sketchup with 1/2" cores and 3/4" ripped pieces. (Like Tom was asking). It didn't work. My next step was to change it to 1/2" ripped pieces but I haven't gotten to it yet. Glad the answer is here since Sketchup usually wins the battle with me.

OBTW @Kenbo I'm putting the final wax mixture on mine today...pictures to follow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Barry, I think what would happen with 1/2" and 3/4" dimensions is a final pattern that is a rectangle, vertical or horizonal depending on which is larger. The size of these cuts determine the size of the square block.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn

Kenbo said:


>



That was cool! As expensive as these pieces are you basically just made gold


----------



## Kenbo

cabomhn said:


> That was cool! As expensive as these pieces are you basically just made gold




It's a really great and easy way to expand any one of those expensive basic sets and to be honest, they're a lot of fun to make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>



another year older..?..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


>


50 Steel balls eh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


>



My wife will say I'm old now....because...
I was excited to see the new magnifying light! Nice!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Annnnnd the pliers....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I can't remember, did I wish you a Happy Birthday?

*Happy Birthday!!*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Oh Yeah! *Happy Birthday!! *mine was the 16th

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

I


Wildthings said:


> Oh Yeah! *Happy Birthday!! *mine was the 16th




Technically, mine was in August. (the show is pre-recorded)

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

It looks like you had a great birthday  Happy belated birthday! Can I borrow your family for my next birthday?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, mine was in August. (the show is pre-recorded)


Did you turn 25 yo like I did?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> Did you turn 25 yo like I did?




25 plus shipping and handling.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> 25 plus shipping and handling.



And shipping to the great white north is spensive....
Heh heh heh....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> And shipping to the great white north is spensive....
> Heh heh heh....



Funny.....but true.


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


>


It's not rocket science. it's a stick of wood LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> It's not rocket science. it's a stick of wood LOL


Its all in the details bud....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## SENC

Found a new project for you...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo

SENC said:


> Found a new project for you...
> 
> View attachment 195467View attachment 195468


That's awesome!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Watched it last night. Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> Watched it last night. Great job



Glad that you liked it. Wait until you see what I do with it in a couple of weeks. I think you're going to like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


> Glad that you liked it. Wait until you see what I do with it in a couple of weeks. I think you're going to like it.



No, not a big fan of throwing perfectly good work away in the water....Now if you poured some colored resin in to mimic the sea, that would just be crazy awesome if it worked well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> No, not a big fan of throwing perfectly good work away in the water....Now if you poured some colored resin in to mimic the sea, that would just be crazy awesome if it worked well.



Not the boat, he's referring to the taper jig...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Not the boat, he's referring to the taper jig...


Yep the jig. I haven't watched ship in a bottle series. Can't afford(time) to start anything new. LOL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

You are dealing with your alzheimers so much better than.......did you see that bird. The cat is in the window now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Every year we end up going to a *candlelight service*. I have been wanting to stay home with my family for Christmas eve for many years, it just never happens. This year was in a rain storm, heavy bits of fog rolling across the snow covered ground like tumble weed. Sure, heart was pumping a bit quicker as we would see the road and then wonder where it was... So this year's highlight was listening to my niece play the piano for the entire candlelight service. Her husband and her were up from GA. The way home was interesting, the 20 miles was filled with downpours, touches of lightning and burst of wind pushing the vehicle like a toy. The highway was recently resurfaced, so the fresh paint lines where sunk into the the surface and very hard to see. Luckily, all of the CDL vehicles were already off the highway due to wind. Wife did a great driving job, we made it home, where I went right to bed to relax for a few hours...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

